# Stunning Keyring :-)



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Got my keyring today....its great - there's no doubting what I'm driving 

Thanks :wink:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

NykS5 said:


> Got my keyring today....its great - there's no doubting what I'm driving
> 
> Thanks :wink:


Its a pity no-one can see it (the keyring) whilst you are driving..

I been thinking of getting one myself ...

John


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

You should......its very classy 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> Its a pity no-one can see it (the keyring) whilst you are driving..
> 
> I been thinking of getting one myself ...
> 
> John


Now John,
You know you want to. :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/TTOC_keyringFORUM.jpg


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I have one for my Z. So chuffed with Dave's work, he's a genius


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

...and I've got this [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks to you all    

Macbuff im your details addy etc , they are only Â£15 ,for a HAND made keyring 

Nyks5 , do you want another one    :wink:

Dave

ps Tim where is your pic :wink: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got a couple and one saved me a fortune when I left the keys outside for a week


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I've got a couple and one saved me a fortune when I left the keys outside for a week


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And they are waterproof :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No i saw the shiny keyring in the flowerbed that i had been pruning the week before


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

And I have a collection of various styles and finishes!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like them too, but I already have the Forge one (on each key) and a generic Audi four rings one (on each key).

I think three key rings for one key might a little over the top.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

......................Oh Dear
:wink:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

MacBuff said:


> I been thinking of getting one myself ...


The TT keyring arrived today while I was at work, and swapped the standard audi-rings by the new TT one as soon as I got home..










The cheque will be in the post in the morning..

Thanks, Dave.

John


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

